# HELP! My betta fish likes to eat the bottom feeder's food!



## Elaine1992 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hello all! 
My betta fish, Reptar, is extremey interested in his tankmates food. I have a cory catfish as a tank mate and they get along great! I feed my cory catfish bottom feeder food and I feed my betta floating food. After I feed my betta, I drop the bottom feeder food in and he chases it to the bottom. Later I see Reptar gobling down bottom feeder food. I can't figure out how to avoid this.
It makes him over eat and he was showing signs of swim bladder problems. My bf said ,"No, he just has personality!" lol. Reptar has not been floating at the top vertically for a couple of days now. He seems normal, but I haven't fed my cory in that time frame. I keep my tank pretty clean so I find it necessary to provide Cory with food. I tried seperating Cory to feed, but Corys don't just sit and eat like betta, they are all over the place! Any advice will be appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Sixwolf (Jan 1, 2013)

I've had the same problem with my betta. He likes the algae wafers I provide for my snail. Some advice I've gotten that seems to help is to feed the bottom feeder in smaller portions either when the betta is eating his own food or when he is sleeping. Sometimes I try to wait for when the snail is active to drop the food right in front of him. I've found waiting to drop the food in until lights out has worked best for me.


----------



## stagmanv835 (Oct 5, 2012)

Only way i can do it is to break up the alge wafer for the snail and place it in front of it with tweezers while waving sol`s food above him , i must look a right berk but its works :-D


----------

